# So TBT...



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

How is your love life?

Eh, mine is alright, been hanging out with my crush (If she didn't have a boyfriend I would probably be it).


----------



## War Thing ii (May 15, 2010)

I tapped this girl up all night.  You're not even going to guess what her name was!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

War Thing ii said:
			
		

> I tapped this girl up all night.  You're not even going to guess what her name was!


Dee Esslite?


----------



## War Thing ii (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> War Thing ii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Pokeman (May 15, 2010)

boring saturday nothin to do

so nothing, empty


----------



## David (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> How is your love life?
> 
> Eh, mine is alright, been hanging out with my crush (If she didn't have a boyfriend I would probably be it).


you're like... 12.... you dont need a gf..


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

My love life?

What love life?


----------



## Elliot (May 15, 2010)

Don't have a GF yet. : D


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> My love life?
> 
> What love life?


I lol'd.


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

If only I had one...
Um, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Trying to find a normal, relatable girl that has a good taste in movies and music. That I can have a conversation with.

I think I'll stick to easy girls for a little while longer.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had a girlfriend ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2010)

Confusing. The girl I've been in love with for a while, (Yes, this is love because it's lasted longer than any crush) is still a bit depressed over her boyfriend dumping her. So for now, we're just staying best friends, though she doesn't know I still like her, and I'm just going to be there for her.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Confusing. The girl I've been in love with for a while, (Yes, this is love because it's lasted longer than any crush) is still a bit depressed over her boyfriend dumping her. So for now, we're just staying best friends, though she doesn't know I still like her, and I'm just going to be there for her.


That NEVER works, take it from me. All you're doing is tunneling deeper into the friend zone. Believe me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X|

Doesn't sound like the way I want to go. How do I go in reverse. (I can't believe I'm asking advice on a forum... from Fabio...)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, I'm a knowledgeable guy about this *censored.2.0*, so there's no shame in it.

This is going to sound like taboo, but stay the *censored.3.0* away from her. Ignore her. Don't text her first. If she texts you (in need of console), give it to her, but do not act overly friendly. Avoid using any form of smiley face for a while there. (I.E., no 'hey ')


----------



## Wish (May 15, 2010)

I have no love. :C


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that sounds like it sucks.

But mainly because I would never have the heart to do it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called the 'friend zone' for a reason. Not being as friendly, parts you from it. It's simple, really.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should make a wiki answers.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Still kicking myself over the same girl from last summer.  I still hang out with her, and she'll be going to college at the same place where my brother-in-law works, so who knows?  It could happen someday.

I haven't met anyone interesting since her.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 15, 2010)

If only the guy I like didn't have a gf... :S


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Still kicking myself over the same girl from last summer.  I still hang out with her, and she'll be going to college at the same place where my brother-in-law works, so who knows?  It could happen someday.
> 
> I haven't met anyone interesting since her.


Man, at least you've met someone interesting. Try living here. People wonder why I'm such a slut.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 15, 2010)

I'm not looking for love, just looking for fun (;


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Montana, like community college, probably isn't the place to find what I'm looking for in girls.

Plus, I'm like fifty times cuter and smarter than the guy she's with now.  The *censored.3.0* is that about.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I'm not looking for love, just looking for fun (;


Wow, some rationality out of a teenage girl. Amazing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do something very spontaneous to show her how you feel.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 15, 2010)

It's fine


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Haha, it's the complete truth though.  I'm not trying to sound easy, because I am definately not.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps I will.  We'll probably hang out more now that she's on vacation.

I also just realized it's prom night at my high school.  Gah, the crushing loneliness!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm serious. If you're never sure about a girl, spontaneity works like a charm. Notes, music, whatever. They love it.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know... I learned this lesson about a year ago now.

But the fact that she's going to be living in the same city as my sister/brother-in-law, who I visit often, makes me feel like the Cosmos is willing something my way.  I HEAR YOU, YOU *censored.5.0*.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love when *censored.2.0* works my way like that.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're talking a tiny city that's 8 hours away, too....


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then ask someone out.

Not that hard.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 15, 2010)

Eh. Not really where I want to be. That's about an hour and a half down the road.

But it could be worse. I'm.... accepting of my single status for now. I'm not really a prime candidate for an ideal boyfriend, anyways. I'll get a move-on with this whole "dating" deal eventually.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> How do you start new threads?


YOU CLICK THE FREAKING NEW TOPIC BUTTON THAT IS RIGHT ON TOP OF THE LIST OF FREAKING TOPICS! IT WAS AT THE SAME PLACE AS IT WAS WHEN YOU MADE YOUR INTRO TOPIC AND SHOULD BE FOR A WHILE!~


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> animalcrossingexpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> How do you start new threads?


I imagine it's the same way you made your intro topic.


----------



## Niya (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> animalcrossingexpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to get a FREAKING attitude. It was just a FREAKING question. Besides, I FREAKING found it.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 15, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS EVERYBODY *FREAKING* OUT?

Back on topic:

Er... I've already said my part on the mater.... So..... ya. How's YOUR love life?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> animalcrossingexpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hung out with the girl I like, even though she has a boyfriend it seems she likes me.

She told me I was #3 on her list of "If I wasn't going out with my boyfriend, I would ask you out" Yay!


----------



## Niya (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> animalcrossingexpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. Don't FREAKING have one. Not FREAKING interested in one yet, either.


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're just going to wait around?
Hi rebound.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2010)

Well, I hung out with just her a couple days ago to help her (her dad died two years ago on mother's day). And I see where you're going with the friend zone. But isn't there some sort of way to maintain a balance?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* year!

B)


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It so far seems I am having good luck.

She said she came twice recently to almost breaking up with him.

I feel bad for hoping they break up, but hey, works for me. :l


----------



## Gethsamane (May 15, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch... I dunno how I'd react to that.

If the girl I.... would like, if I did like a girl. The hypothetical girl I "like", hypothetically of course. If she said that, I'd be kinda discouraged. And a bit weirded out.


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.
"Don't make someone a priority if all you are to them is an option."


----------



## pielover6 (May 15, 2010)

All the girls in my school are mean.  Even if I did have the guts to ask someone out, I wouldn't.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 15, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Wrap it before you tap it."

MOAR DATING ADVICE!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

>Has no intention of sex due to being 13.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

I think the status of my love life is known well enough around here, lol.


----------



## brotatochip (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I guess that would help too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

It is glorious.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It is glorious.


GURORIOSU!!



Dunno why, but when I saw you post that word I just had to say it how it would be pronounced in katakana, in an overly Japanese way. XD


----------



## lilypad (May 15, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ I agree. I would be turned off from a boy if he was like "Oh I like you .... but I like someone else more right now. But you can always wait around for me when I get bored of the person I am currently with." ... That's what it seems like to me anyways. 

And my love life -  currently non-existent. I think the boy that took me to prom had a crush on me but I was not interested in him at all. Plus, I am going away to be a camp counselor this summer, so maybe I'll meet someone there?


----------



## muffun (May 15, 2010)

It's...all right. Kinda into this girl who happens to be one of my really good friends. She might be into me, but who knows.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 15, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There are other fish in the sea. And whales, if you wanna lower your standards. But avoid the sharks. They bite. Literally and metaphorically."


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

*doesn't do what people advised him about*


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 15, 2010)

A girl that likes me has been pretty pissed at my friend when she was playing around with me the other day.


----------



## -Aaron (May 15, 2010)

Could be better. I suck at taking signals though.

She asked me to prom, I said no.
She asked a hypothetical question about liking me, I said coolbeans.
She always messages me on MSN, I sometimes don't even bother replying.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riri? : o

Are you dead serious Travis? I thought you were smart..


----------



## pielover6 (May 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Could be better. I suck at taking signals though.
> 
> She asked me to prom, I said no.
> She asked a hypothetical question about liking me, I said coolbeans.
> She always messages me on MSN, I sometimes don't even bother replying.


Wow.


----------



## Micah (May 15, 2010)

I could care less about a relationship right now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Could be better. I suck at taking signals though.
> 
> She asked me to prom, I said no.
> She asked a hypothetical question about liking me, I said coolbeans.
> She always messages me on MSN, I sometimes don't even bother replying.


I am sorry, but I lol'd.

Mainly at the coolbeans.


----------



## -Aaron (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, wanna know what's funnier? I said no to prom because I wanted to play some games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


Well, it depends, what games?

I would never go to prom though, I would rather take them out to a nice dinner at some place that I don't need a tux for.


----------



## Numner (May 15, 2010)

I've been moving around who I like, currently stopped at one person but 15 is too young for relationships.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> I've been moving around who I like, currently stopped at one person but 15 is too young for relationships.


Too young for _serious_ relationships maybe.


----------



## Numner (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not serious what's the point?

Dating is for finding a spouse


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third is the one with the treasure chest.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I mean that most 15 year old relationships are not serious, but they do exist.

My science teacher last year met his wife in eighth grade.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you, 12-years-old/an Amish person?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember this:




			
				Elementary School Sensibilities said:
			
		

> First is the worst.
> Second is the best.
> Third is the one with the treasure chest.
> Fourth is the one who forgot to get dressed.
> Etc. (that's all I can remember, except some people would claim that "Zero is the hero." but I never allowed that one)


----------



## Numner (May 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point of a relationship if it's a one night stand :s

I'm tired of all this fake teen love, it's so beyond ignorant.


----------



## Mino (May 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A relationship ≠ a one-night stand.  I'm not sure what you're talking about.

It's rather cynical to call others' love fake or ignorant, don't you think?  My sister and brother-in-law first stated dating when he was 15 and she was 16, and they've been together for ten years now and have been married for three.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why you gotta make sure it isn't fake.

Wow, that sounded cheesy.


----------



## merinda! (May 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Could be better. I suck at taking signals though.
> 
> She asked me to prom, I said no.
> She asked a hypothetical question about liking me, I said *coolbeans.*
> She always messages me on MSN, I sometimes don't even bother replying.


D


----------



## «Jack» (May 15, 2010)

I am too much of a wuss who is afraid of rejection to ask anyone out in the foreseeable future. :C


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 15, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I am too much of a wuss who is afraid of rejection to ask anyone out in the foreseeable future. :C


Same here, that is why you have the internet!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>How's mine?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FVo_Y2wZ0Tw&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FVo_Y2wZ0Tw&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

OTL


----------



## Princess (May 16, 2010)

Uh..pretty good I guess.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 16, 2010)

Well I'm doing good.  My bf just helped me move entirely back in with him, gonna stick around St. Louis with him until he gets his masters, and we will see where to go from there.

Really the best advice I can give is that you have to be willing to be rejected.  If you are afraid of rejection, you will have trouble ever even trying, cause odds are the first person you date will not be the last.  Sometimes you just have to put yourself on the line. Could you get hurt? Yes, but you can't find the right person who will love you back as much as you love them if you don't even try at the very least.  If you like someone sometimes you have to try.  The first guy I came out to was really because I had a huge crush on him.  He wasn't into me, he was straight so might be a little different there, probably hurt a little less than it would have if he actually was gay and didn't want to be with me, but how else would I have known if I even had a shot?  You can sit there wondering what if or try to show someone you really like them.  Just tell them you do and ask them out, I met my bf at a friends 21st b-day party, and I thought he was cute, asked that friend about him if he was single and gay, and since he was went for it.  I love him now, he just ended up being perfect for me.


----------



## Pear (May 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I am too much of a wuss who is afraid of rejection to ask anyone out in the foreseeable future. :C


Nah Jacky, you can do it. D
 I'd make a good wing man if you want, we were best friends since we were really little.

Anyways, my response to the topic is:
GSpoJGSGSJI::SDFJIS. That is my level of stress. 
K, so we're really good friends. Occasionally we'll kinda flirt, but I dunno what to do. If she doesn't like me, Imma screw up a really good friendship. If she does, I missed a huge opportunity. It's seriously eating away at me, 'cause I've liked her for more than a year now. I either make a move Monday or it's game over.

 Alright Fabio, please give me a Doctor Phil TBT style lecture. :c

Again, may I reiterate GIO:isjioffgozri;sjf;z?


----------



## -Aaron (May 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was either Okami, Muscle March or Little King's Story.

I also did some browsing on my MSN Chat History with this girl and damn, I look so stupid.

"Wanna hang out and get some ice cream?"
"No thanks, I have enough in my freezer."


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be a little nervous. xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 16, 2010)

Nonexistent 8D >_> ;;_;;

Man, reading the guy pep talks on here is making me more scared of talking to guys. XD

Is there a secular version of being a nun? =|


----------



## Nixie (May 16, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nonexistent 8D >_> ;;_;;
> 
> Man, reading the guy pep talks on here is making me more scared of talking to guys. XD
> 
> Is there a secular version of being a nun? =|


^this... Hehe... Reading the enemies' pep talks... XD Probably because my parents are strict and I go to an all girls school...

But then... People there are trying to set me up with people... 0_o uggh...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 16, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH I WOULD DIE IF I WENT TO AN ALL GIRLS' SCHOOL DX
Maybe not actually, the guys at my school are horrid. :T But I'm pretty much done sooo

I say go for it girl, you're lucky your friends actually try to hook you up with people. ;^;


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 16, 2010)

Not sure?


----------



## Ciaran (May 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rejected a girl so you could play muscle march??

I've heard it all now...


----------



## jewseph (May 16, 2010)

War Thing ii said:
			
		

> I tapped this girl up all night.  You're not even going to guess what her name was!


rosey palmer and her 5 sisters?


----------



## Numner (May 16, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AHnk-4ljAFY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/AHnk-4ljAFY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

That's how I base my love life 8D








:c


----------



## -Aaron (May 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but it could've been Okami.

@Nevermore: Nah man, I'm just completely dense.


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all woulda done it man.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Could be better. I suck at taking signals though.
> 
> She asked me to prom, I said no.
> She asked a hypothetical question about liking me, I said coolbeans.
> She always messages me on MSN, I sometimes don't even bother replying.


No offense man, but this seems almost borderline rude moreso than misinterpreted signals...


----------



## Niya (May 16, 2010)

At school I attract all the weirdos. Go figure. This one guy is stalking me. One time, I needed a tissue, but there were none in the class. I went next door during homeroom to get one and 5 seconds later, he was right behind me saying, "I want a tissue, too." He didn't say he NEEDED one, he said he WANTED one. Since then, I've been avoiding him. But he still stalks me, so....


----------



## Ciaran (May 16, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> I think it's funny how little kids in kindergarten and 1st grade have boyfriends and girlfriends. They just hold hands in the hallway and don't care who sees. Then when they like someone else, usually the guy finds another girl and the girl is heartbroken. I think that's pretty funny, because they really don't know anything about that. But, I can't really talk. Neither do I. I think it's unnecessary at 13 and 14 years old.


Most things we have arent necessary, we have them because we want them.


----------



## Miranda (May 16, 2010)

My lovelife bought me a motorcycle and just made lunch... it's pretty good right now.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> My lovelife bought me a motorcycle and just made lunch... it's pretty good right now.


XD what was the lunch?

Anways:I dont have anybody right now, and I'm not caring for the moment.


----------



## Niya (May 16, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talkin' about!!!!! I lol'd.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 16, 2010)

I don't like this thread. I was reading it right before bed. It gave me unnecessary dreams.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 16, 2010)

I don't have luck with girls... really :/

Fait Chier >(


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2010)

Not well :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 16, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> I don't like this thread. I was reading it right before bed. It gave me unnecessary dreams.


Oh my.

Explain in full detail.


----------



## Gethsamane (May 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that this whole situation is purely hypothetical.

There's this girl. We'll call her "Girl". And Girl lives about an hour long drive away from me. And we talk over AIM a lot, but rarely get to hang out. Now, I'm supposed to get my license in the next few weeks, and Girl and I decided once I got my license, I'd drive to her house, pick her up, and we'd go to the zoo and lunch to celebrate... I dunno why it's the zoo, it was her idea. But I love the zoo, so it's cool. 

Now last night, I had a dream that I was still on my learner's permit, but my dad was driving me to the zoo. And he didn't know I was meeting Girl there, so I had him drop me off and quickly leave so he wouldn't see her and get suspicious. And I waited at the entrance to the zoo for a while, but she never showed up... And then I woke up.

Fancy little psychological dream interpreters, get on it.


----------



## «Jack» (May 16, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were abused as a child.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 16, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dream means that you everyone you have ever known will eventually die.

My interpretations are the truth.


----------



## [Nook] (May 17, 2010)

Too young >.>


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2010)

"Love" has not affected me yet. (And I'm glad for that.)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 17, 2010)

I'm 13 I don't wanna be stuck with someone I'm so young right now, I'm going to go live my youth.


----------



## [Nook] (May 17, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I'm 13 I don't wanna be stuck with someone I'm so young right now, I'm going to go live my youth.


No that's what I'm talking about. Get a girlfriend when you're about 17. Gawsh, adolescents today.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2010)

active


----------



## Pear (May 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 17 2010, 09:50:56 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only live once, why not make it count?


----------



## Numner (May 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because dating without love is stupid, tbh.

And half the love teenagers experience is lust and hormones.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 17, 2010)

i hate love


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 17, 2010)

mwhaha i post before niko


----------



## SilentHopes (May 17, 2010)

My love life.......... sucks. :L

Ha, I bet nobody saw *that* coming.


----------



## gerardo781 (May 17, 2010)

She likes me and I like her but she has a bf. :/


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 17, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> She likes me and I like her but she has a bf. :/


Make her cheat on him


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 17, 2010)

So i hurd you like LAZERS said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could murder him and stuff his body in her locker.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> My love life.......... sucks. :L
> 
> Ha, I bet nobody saw *that* coming.


actually I'm pretty sure all the people who give a care di-


Oh wait that's right nobody does care.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel i am too young for love. :O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, never no when I'll die might as well screw anything the moves. derp. 


@G
No offence she must not like you that much to not break-up with him, or how long has it been since you've both known you've liked each-other.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I was insinuating.


----------

